# Sold



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Three sets- one bibs and two coveralls, insulated but don’t feel super heavy insulated. In good condition. 

$25 each- located in Hartville 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Sold thanks ogf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

